# AQHA show questions



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have two questions. I've got an AQHA show coming in a few weeks and I'm wondering if I should enter my horse in a halter class. 









Also we're going to do novice am HUS and equitation, could we also do green hunter under saddle? It's our first year and neither of us have any points.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You can do Green (green will have a lot of trainers in it but you can still do well) and you can do Rookie. I would suggest no to open amateur classes though.

Halter depends on the showing. Sometimes you get some serious halter folks that you can't beat and other times you'll get normal people. I usually do halter with my horse because it gets him in the ring first thing in the morning. I'm not as worried about the placing although he does have 1/2 point in it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If your purpose for doing halter is to get the horse in the ring first thing in the morning, and just to have another fun thing to do with your horse, then yes I would put him in halter. If you're purpose is to compete him in halter, then no I wouldn't, he is not built like a "true" AQHA halter horse (for which I would be duly grateful btw).


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'm very aware that he's not a "halter type" horse, I just wasn't sure if he'd look totally out of place in there. 

I would love to do the rookie classes but this show doesn't offer any.


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll start with this - I don't show AQHA, but show other stock breeds. Do they have amateur halter classes? We have those in ApHC and tend to have more people with their riding horses in them than "typical" halter horses. That does depend on the show.

Good luck either way!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I usually do it just to get in the ring. Once you get enough points you can do the performance halter and you'll notice those horses don't look like your typical halter horses at all so it will be good practice for you. Also, if there are only two in the class and you make the third, you'll help someone gain a half point...


----------

